
Aurelia is 2-3x faster than React and 15-40% faster than Angular 2 - hccampos
http://blog.durandal.io/2015/12/04/aurelia-repaint-performance-rules/
======
proyb
With web workers although it use 3 Watts more CPU power consumption than
Aurelia and gain 3 or more fps (Aurelia 45-48fps vs React 51-54fps) more on
average. [http://web-perf.github.io/react-worker-dom/](http://web-
perf.github.io/react-worker-dom/)

